# Finally sharing my collection!! (with pictures~)



## gigglegirl (Jun 29, 2008)

Finally, I have a digital camera (am very impressed and psyched to play with it, this kodak camera blows that damn hp camera i bought...like 2-3 years ago? so archaic but that hp bad experience had me shy off cameras for a while). And the salesman did remind me--hp makes computers, they should stick with what they know (and I totally agree!) 

But I digress! On to the collection!

So of course, this is as of June 29th 2008 and it all began just over a year ago, on June 6th (yes I remember the date. It was honey lust and stars n rockets! oh memories *tear* LOL)
-not sure how to get the pics bigger, but let photobucket do the whole auto sizing work for me, so these are all * CLICKABLE * if you so desire



Lipsticks!
back row, l-r-party mate, viva glam v, pleasureseeker, flattering, poise, twig-twig <3, lollipop loving, high top
front row 2N, 3N, her fancy, rozz revival, strawbaby



Lipglosses!
back row, l-r  glamour od d/g, bare necessity d/g, soft & slow, ensign, bateaux, fulfilled p/g, squeeze it, sugar trance, glamoursun, cult fave, sock hop <3 (wish i had bought a backup. hmph)
left hand mini lipglosses, back to front beaux, pink grapefruit, flashmode, expensive, nymphette, be seen, bada boom, spirited, star nova, ornamental
and of course, tendertones!! pucker (from last year), Honey Bare <3 and am tempted to get a backup!, ez baby, sweet tooth, sweet & nice



liners! so it focused majorly on the fluidlines but starting in the back going forward, its raven, orpheus and mystery kohl powers, then enbronze glitter liner (haven't used yet, need an event to crack this baby open) then my lovely UD 24/7 liners...utterly amazing! thanks rebecca for helping me get a few of these! anyways there is zero (black), stash (a greeny/olivey colour), lucky (copper), and baked (bronze)
night hawk/front row dual pencil
then the holiday mini softsparkle pencils (nightsky black x2 since I got one with the keepsake set), also a crappy avon shadestick and silverbleu shadestick. Then the fluidlines of blitz n glitz, rich ground, dipdown and macroviolet



Face powdery stuff (and a misc mes as it was hiding when i took a pic of the rest)
Sassed Up Iridescent Pressed Powder, then top is warmed msf, light flush msf,  light medium msf natural, earthly riches mes, and spaced out blush.
bottom row--true romantic bpb, blushbaby, feeling bpb, springsheen, sunbasque



just a quick pic showing how i store these. ran out of room and was frustrated with them just swishing around in my sterlite plastic drawers so this is from wal-mart in the summer section and is an icecube tray meant for small round icecubes to slip into plastic bottles.



so this is what's piled up since my last huge depotting session. eek!
back row heatherette trio (unused yet. bad Hannah!), and my backups for neutral pink, illegal cargo and engaging mes
next row from back romp, tempting, UD stray dog (satin taupe dupe for me), magnetic fields, femme fi, time & space <3, expensive pink. And along the side engaging mes, lovestone mes, ether mes
2nd row from front, solar white, nanogold, evening aura, mancatcher, playful, mothbrown, gulf stream, parrot, alum, shore leave and hush ccb just hanging out there.
first row l-r, antiqued, sumptuous olive, warming trend, copperplate, neutral pink, illegal cargo, charred



metal x's--clockwise from top left, fusion gold, goldspice, pink ingot, cyber and a sample of 6th sin in the centre



mac bases! (and udpp--hated that damn jar so i sawed and schlepped the stuff into sample jars) bare canvas paint--ugh has seen better days, is drying out though theres still a lot left. hate the packaging. and paintpots! layin low, rubenesque, perky, fresco rose, nice vice, girl friendly



PIGMENTS!! okay so the top two are empty sample jars that I bought a sample and put it in. and get to use whatever leftovers from the person who sampled it. Golden Olive and Chocolate Brown
First row l-r: melon, jardin aires, gold mode, cocomotion, vanilla, provence, silver fog
Second row: deep blue green, cornflower, mutiny, smoke signal, revved up, copperized, mauvement, sweet sienna, gold stroke



mini pigments from curiositease pigment sets. i freaking love sunpepper and hope they re-release it!



pinky toned palette:
back row l-r: shimmertime p/g, da bling, pink bronze, rose p/g, beautyburst
second row: lily white p/g, revved up p/g, blank, sunpepper p/g, cranberry
first row: helium, blank, blank, coppering, sketch



back row: gorgeous gold, melon p/g, blank, idol eyes, cornflower p/g
second row: blank, firespot, stars n rockets, mauvement p/g, thunder
front row of top palette: copperized p/g, copper sparkle p/g, hepcat, softwash grey p/g, indian ink
bottom palette:
first row (in picture), blank, satin taupe, blank, honey lust, filament
second row from bottom mulch, woodwinked, blank, all that glitters, dazzlelight
bottom row from left to right goldstroke p/g, goldmode p/g, dazzleray p/g, vex, vanilla p/g



eeek this was one of the first pics. so the quad on the left is take wing quad. had a little accident when it was shipped to me so its still a bit dusty. then the blue/green palette. 
as in picture from top: flourishing, silver fog p/g, juxt
second row: freshwater, cumulus, surreal
middle row: blank, club, sweet sienna p/g
fourth row: knight divine, blue brown p/g (whats left after this palette dropped), naval blue p/g
bottom row: black tied, deep blue green p/g, forest green p/g (this REALLY didn't survive the fall)



my only mac nail polishes. from left to right, fireball, wildfire, fluid, demi-blanc, metalist



non-mac stuff. along the left hand side there are shisheido hydropower e/s, in white lights, lemon sugar, bare pink (going top to bottom)---I really like the look these give, but my suggestion is to definitely use these over udpp, it is summer and i found that without udpp i get a bit creasy.
stila oil free tinted moisturizer, stila kitten palette (love!), my sephora inspired brush holder (totally didn't do brushes today, meh maybe I'll add them later), 
stila single kitten e/s, bobbi brown e/s in rose gold, stila silk e/s wash in kitten, major lash sample mascara, cherry crush, brown sugar stila lip gloss, lillium dual purpose cheek and lip colour, silk gloss in kitten, indelible liner in black cherry (apparently marcasite didn't make it into the pic)

-the pic i had with the forgot about heatherette alpha girl b/p was far too fuzzy. but thats in my stash too




pretty self explanatory. there is my bobbi brown shimmer brick in rose, there are moisturelush eye and face moisturizers, and just a regular lip conditioner, dancing light beauty powder loose, and then the volcanic ash exfoliator (one of two) and lip exfoliator/conditioner 



water based mixing medium, fix+, brush cleanser, hyper real nw100, sff in nw15 (i think this is too dark as I look far too tan with it on. or its just oxidising), studio stick in nw15, mascara x, and along the front are star violet, grain, and shale

And that essentially it! dang that takes a long time! but thanks for perusing my collection!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 29, 2008)

Fantastic collection.
And only a year in?  Man, I can't wait to see what you'll have in another year!


----------



## Shaquille (Jun 29, 2008)

oh wow, that's a lot of collection.. great one!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 29, 2008)

aw great collection!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

A drool-worthy collection! ahh, I loved all the pink lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All those pigment colors look divine!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh that poor take wing palette!  I still feel bad about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a lovely collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have a lot of good stuff!


----------



## nunu (Jun 29, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 30, 2008)

That is such a fabulous collection!!  Especially after one year!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh, you have a beautiful collection.  I especially love your pigment collection.  Those colors are so awesome!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

amazin collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JEALOUS!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 1, 2008)

nice stuff!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

Great collection!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 1, 2008)

Great collection!  One of these days I'll get mine up, too!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice collection!


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats a great stash for only a little over a year.


----------



## ashleync (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow, all of that in only a year. That's great - thanks for the post!


----------



## Shoe.icide (Nov 2, 2008)

_*OMG! I came over to stalk your page b/c the dog on your icon looks exactly like my puppy... should have guessed from that that i would love your taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I do!! Your collection is scrumptious!!*_


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 2, 2008)

Great collection! What happened to goldspice?? lol


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Great collection! What happened to goldspice?? lol_

 





 I traded a sample with someone! Metal x's. Argh I hate them!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 2, 2008)

wonderful collection!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Almost black. (Nov 5, 2008)

Love your collection!


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice..and I LOVE the ice cube/tube idea for powders!!  Nifty!


----------



## stv578 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just saw this!  That's quite a collection for one year!


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 16, 2009)

the icecube tray turned into a powder/blush holder is a brilliant idea!


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

Fantastic collection!


----------

